# Quiver foam insert



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get replacement foam for a Hoyt 6 arrow, 2 pc quiver. Anyone have any ideas for replacement foam. Give me some ideas.

Thanks


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

I have replaced mine before with foam pipe insulation from Lowe's...cut a piece out and just trim it till it fits....


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Try your local Hoyt dealer? The inserts are made of ethafoam (same as a 3D target) so maybe a chunk from a worn out target?


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

I squirted a little bit of clear silicone in the bottom of my quiver. Doesn't hold water like the foam, makes the quiver quieter, and also holds the arrows VERY well. I've been using it for a few years now and it showing 0 wear. It’s kind of self healing.


----------



## fowl777 (Aug 2, 2011)

What type of silicone did you put in your quiver? Like window silicone sealant? or Insta-Foam? Thanks


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Go to Walmart and get a pool nodle!!! Cut to fit and glue in the bottom. Walla!!


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

fowl777 said:


> What type of silicone did you put in your quiver? Like window silicone sealant? or Insta-Foam? Thanks


Yeah just some clear silicone I had in the garage. I only put like a 1/4" to at max a 1/2". I have seriously use this for probably 5 years and have not had any problems out of it. Holds the arrows GREAT and also doesn't hold water if you get caught in a rain. Can hardly tell its being used.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Go to WM and buy a pair of men's flip-flops. Cut the thongs off, and trace the outline of your quiver insert on the sole. Cut out the piece and stick it in the quiver. May need two layers. Another option is to find a pair of women's foam sandals with the wedge sole--it is about 2x as thick as a flip-flop and you should only need one layer that way. Can also make the arrow gripper for the quiver out of the flip-flop sole material.


----------



## E.Zeller (Aug 21, 2009)

I have used the foam blocks that they use on vehicle rooftops to transport canoes. 4 to a pack so split the cost with some buds. Looks exactly like the foam some of the manufactures already use.


----------

